# List of Sunterra resorts in 1998



## youppi (May 4, 2016)

In 1998, Signature Resorts changed its name to Sunterra Corporation. In 2000, Sunterra Corporation declared bankrupt and when they emerged from bankruptcy in 2002, there was way less resorts (they sold many resorts). Between 2002 and 2007, Sunterra reacquired many resorts but not the same they have lost and they return to the same size they were in 2000. Sunterra has been bought by Diamond Resorts International in 2007 for 700 Millions USD. Some resorts lost in 2000-2002 are now Club affiliated to DRI.

List of Sunterra resorts in 1998 from http://www.getfilings.com/o0000950150-99-000393.html.


```
RESORT                                    LOCATION

                  ------                                    --------

SUNTERRA RESORTS

  Avalon                                   Deerfield Beach, Florida

  Bent Creek Golf Village                  Gatlinburg, Tennessee

  Carambola Beach                          St. Croix, USVI

  Coral Sands                              Miami Beach, Florida

  Cypress Pointe                           Lake Buena Vista, Florida

  Flamingo Beach                           St. Maarten, Netherlands Antilles

  Ft. Lauderdale Beach                     Ft. Lauderdale, Florida

  Greensprings Plantation                  Williamsburg, Virginia

  The Highlands at Sugar                   Banner Elk, North Carolina

  Mountain Meadows                         Pigeon Forge, Tennessee

  The Plantation at Fall Creek             Branson, Missouri

  Polynesian Isles                         Orlando, Florida

  Powhatan Plantation                      Williamsburg, Virginia

  The Ridge on Sedona Golf                 Sedona, Arizona

  Royal Dunes                              Hilton Head, South Carolina

  Royal Palm Beach                         St. Maarten, Netherlands Antilles

  San Luis Bay                             Avila Beach, California

  The Savoy on South Beach                 Miami Beach, Florida

  Scottsdale Villa Mirage                  Scottsdale, Arizona

  Sedona Springs                           Sedona, Arizona

  Sedona Summit                            Sedona, Arizona

  Town Square                              Gatlinburg, Tennessee

  Town Village                             Gatlinburg, Tennessee

  Villas at Poco Diablo                    Sedona, Arizona

  Villas de Santa Fe                       Santa Fe, New Mexico

  Villas of Sedona                         Sedona, Arizona

  Villas on the Lake                       Montgomery, Texas

SUNTERRA EUROPE -- GRAND VACATION CLUB

  The Alpine Club                          Schladming, Austria

  Carlton Court                            London, England

  Club del Carmen                          Lanzarote, Canary Islands

  Club Mougins                             Cannes, France

  Flanesford Priory Country Estate         Herefordshire, England

  Kenmore Club                             Perthshire, Scotland

  Le Moulin de Connelles                   Normandy, France

  Los Amigos Beach Club                    Costa del Sol, Spain

  Marina Baie des Anges                    Nice, France

  Pine Lake Resort                         Lancashire, England

  Royal Oasis Club at Benal Beach          Costa del Sol, Spain

  Royal Oasis Club at La Quinta            Costa del Sol, Spain

  Royal Sunset Beach Club                  Tenerife, Canary Islands

  Royal Tenerife Country Club              Tenerife, Canary Islands

  Sahara Sunset Club                       Costa del Sol, Spain

  Santa Barbara Golf & Ocean Club          Tenerife, Canary Islands

  Sunset Bay Club                          Tenerife, Canary Islands

  Sunset Harbour Club                      Tenerife, Canary Islands

  Sunset View Club                         Tenerife, Canary Islands

  Vilar do Golf                            Algarve, Portugal

  White Sands Beach Club                   Menorca, Balearic Islands

  White Sands Country Club                 Menorca, Balearic Islands

  Woodford Bridge Country Club             North Devon, England

  Wychnor Park Country Club                Straffordshire, England

SUNTERRA PACIFIC -- VTS PROGRAM

  Clock Tower                              Whistler, British Columbia

  Elkhorn Village(1)                       Sun Valley, Idaho

  Embarcadero(1)                           Newport, Oregon

  Fairway Villa                            Oahu, Hawaii

  Hololani                                 Maui, Hawaii

  Kapaa Shore                              Kauai, Hawaii

  Kihei Kai Nani                           Maui, Hawaii

  Kingsbury                                Stateline, Nevada

  Marina Inn(1)                            Oceanside, California

  Oasis                                    Palm Springs, California

  Papakea                                  Maui, Hawaii

  The Pines at Sunriver                    Sunriver, Oregon

  Point Brown Resort                       Ocean Shores, Washington

  Pono Kai                                 Kauai, Hawaii

  Royal Kuhio                              Oahu, Hawaii

  Sea Mountain                             Big Island, Hawaii

  Sea Village                              Big Island, Hawaii

  Tahoe Beach & Ski                        S. Lake Tahoe, California

  Torres Mazatlan                          Mazatlan, Mexico

  Vallarta Torre                           Puerto Vallarta, Mexico

  Valley Isle                              Maui, Hawaii

  The Village at Steamboat                 Steamboat Springs, Colorado

[B]SUNTERRA JAPAN--SJVC[/B]

  Kawaguchiko                              Yamanashi, Japan

  Minamibousoh(1)(2)                       Chiba, Japan

  Naeba                                    Niigat, Japan

EMBASSY VACATION RESORTS

  Grand Beach(1)                           Orlando, Florida

  Kaanapali Beach                          Maui, Hawaii

  Lake Tahoe(1)                            S. Lake Tahoe, California

  Poipu Point                              Kauai, Hawaii

[B]WESTIN VACATION CLUB

  St. John(1)                              St. John, USVI[/B]

OTHER

  Los Clavales(1)                          Tenerife, Canary Island

  Malibu Village(1)                        Roussilon, France

  Northbay at Lake Arrowhead               Lake Arrowhead, California

  Playa Paraiso                            Majorca, Spain

  Ridge Pointe Tahoe(1)                    S. Lake Tahoe, California

  Tahoe Seasons(1)                         S. Lake Tahoe, California

- ---------------

(1) Units owned by the Company at the resort are managed by a third party

    management company.

(2) The Company is currently leasing units at this resort.
```


----------

